# Scar Massage



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello. I was wondering if anyone here had step by step instructions on how to do the scar massage. I'm starting to worry about my scar. It's not looking good to me even though my surgeon's PA said it looked fine to her last Thursday and all I was seeing was the glue and it would flake off. When I asked her about putting something on it or massaging it, she said I didn't need to do anything, maybe use soap and water to clean it in a couple of weeks. I'm not sure what to think, but it's not laying flat. I wanted to try the massage so that I can maybe break up some tissue underneath and maybe that's all it needs.

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldn't do the massage until the glue is all off. How many weeks out are you?

Essentially, you take your lotion of choice and spread it over the scar. Then with one or two fingers, gently press as tolerated and massage...just like you would if you were, say, rubbing someone's shoulders. As you get farther out from surgery, you'll likely be able to tolerate more pressure.

I've read that a scar massage needs to be two minutes long...but I never followed that rule.


----------



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm 10 days postop. Maybe I'm just being impatient with it, but it does look weird.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

They did massage scar therapy on my Achilles tendon several years ago. She said the same thing Joplin just said. You have to wait until it's completely healed closed, no glue, etc. She would take a vitamin E lotion and massage gently at first for just a couple of minutes and later on, longer and harder as I could tolerate it better. She basically said you do it to break down the scar tissue which will help flatten the area and make the scar smaller.


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

I wasn't given terribly specific instructions, but I was told not to start the massage until 2 to 3 months out from surgery (depending on how it felt). I'm still re-taping the scar every 2 to 3 days - when I stop doing that, I start the massage.

joplin, I am glad for your feedback! It has helped me a little to understand what this 'massage' is supposed to look like


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had a massage therapist massage my scar along with working on my sore neck - which was extremely tense and sore after surgery.

It was a unique experience - I bet another person would rub harder than you would - is there a massage therapist you trust? I can't remember the time after surgery but am leaning toward a few weeks - I was sure to ask if she thought the incision would pop open with the pressure - it did not.

BTW... Some people heal differently, if your incision is raised - could it be swelling? Maybe try a cool pack to see if it lies down. Alot of times - time will help a raised incision site settle down - adhesions can be released when the incision is completely sealed up.


----------

